# Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2006)

Zur Beweissicherung, damit niemand mehr Postings verändern kann, wurde der Ursprungsthread geschlossen.

Ursprungsthread

Hier der Link zur letzten Seite des Threads, damit niemand den "Anschluss verliert":
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=85332&page=15

Viel Spass beim weiter diskutieren>>>>>


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*

Hier gehts zur *Zusammenfassung der Fakten>>*


----------



## Lachsy (25. September 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*

Da ich ja pisa und hauptschulmassig nicht auf dem hohen standard bin, habe ich ne persönliche frage " wer bitte ist unter z.händler "test für Alex" |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri 

Vieleicht sollte man solche sache doch in der gleichen schriftfarbe machen |supergri 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Cerfat (25. September 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*

Denn mal ganz höflich, bin ja nicht so.

Herr Berghäuser, Sie haben schon wieder soviel geschrieben und Sie haben wiederholt keine der offenen Fragen beantwortet. Sie haben zum wiederholten Male noch mehr offene Fragen hinterlassen.

Geht das jetzt weiter so ? Im Moment rennen Sie mit der Tür von hinten ins Haus weil es von vorne schon lange nicht mehr klappt, wann kommt das Scheunentor dran ?

Achja, was ist die Welt doch schön wenn etwas von Anfang an nicht klappt und das Getreide schon kurz nach der Aussaat eingeht.

Warum schwenken Sie nicht auf Biertesttrinker um, da wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei.

Nur mit den Testangler, darf ich herzlichst lachen, Danke, wünsche allseits einen guten Mogen.


----------



## esox_105 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*



> Alles unbeantwortet, statt dessen wieder nur Nebelwerfen...........


 

... bis er sich in seinem eigenen Nebel nicht mehr zurecht findet ...


----------



## Knispel (25. September 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*

Das wird immer spannender hier....

Meine Frage ist auch noch nicht beantwortet : warum wurden Seiten und Teile eines gewissen Portales plötzlich wie von Geisterhand verändert ?

Thomas, 
Rabatte gibt es doch nur auf Gutscheine und wenn die Firma RodsWorld keine an besagten Club ausgiebt, wird es für die Mitglieder im "Preisbrecherclub" auch keine Rabatte geben. So sehe ich das, oder ist das falsch ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*

Da die von carpfisher.yxz hier eingebrachten Dinge anhängige rechtliche Streitigkeiten zwischen ihm und den jeweiligen Frimen betreffen, dabei noch teilweise Firmeninternas öffentlich machen, wurden die entsprechenden Beiträge auf Anraten unserer Juristen *unsichtbar geschaltet*, ebenso darauf bezugnehmende Antworten (*nicht gelöscht*, wg. Beweissicherung)).

Sobald diese Streitigkeiten entsprechend geklärt sind, werden wir selbstverständlich darüber berichten.

Sollten weitere Internas von betroffenen Firmen hier  - ohne deren ausdrückliche Erlaubnis - von Herrn Berghäuser veröffentlicht werden, werden diese genauso unsichtbar geschaltet und dann den entsprechenden Firmen weitergeleitet.

Konkrete Antworten auf die vielen konkret gestellten Fragen von den Anglerboardmitgliedern sind immer gerne gesehen....


----------



## carpfisher.xyz (25. September 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*

Hallo Thomas,

kommst Du etwa in Erklärungsnot.

Es gibt keine gerichtsrelevanten Streitigkeiten zwischen den hier genannten Firmen und mir oder dem Unternehmen für welches ich tätig bin bzw. das von mir betreute Projekt.

Aber wir sind gerne bereit den Sachverhalt auf unserer Website einzustellen, damit die Nutzer dieses Forums die uneingeschränkte Wahrheit lesen können.

Nicht die Wahrheit die Du, lieber Thomas gerne hättest. Da Du Deiner journalistischen Sorgfaltpflicht in keinerlei weise nachkommst und beide Parteien zu Wort kommen lässt, kann ich mir wirklich vorstellen, wie unliebsam Dir diese unsere Darstellungen sein müssen. 

Bisher hast Du nur unsere Worte angzweifelt, nie die der anderen Personen, warum auch - passt ja nicht in die Geschichte die Du versuchst hier abzuziehen.

Jetzt posten wir die Wahrheit und Du nimmst sie heraus, damit es ja keiner lesen kann.

Mache sich also jeder hier sein Bild. 

Auf Anfrage stellen wir gerne jedem unsere Postings zum Lesen zur Verfügung. Damit die Diskussion hier unbeeinflusst weitergehen kann.

Grüße
Horst


----------



## Lionhead (25. September 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*

Upss, da war die Antwort von herrn B. auch schon wieder weg, weil er wieder einen Nebenkriegsschauplatz eröffnen mußte.
Bezeichnend finde ich, daß Herr Berghäuser schon im Plural von sich spricht.... 
Ich glaube, die ganze Diskussion kann nur zu einem führen.
Dritte müssen entscheiden, ob das Angebot von Herrn K. seriös ist (#c)und die angesprochene Zusammenarbeit mit bekannten Unternehmen endet wahrscheinlich im Rechtsstreit.

*Kleine Anmerkung* *noch die mit dem Fall nichts zu tun hat*.

In meiner beruflichen Tätigkeit habe ich es schon oft erlebt, das sich Leute in Ideen versteigern und jeglichen Realitätsbezug verlieren, insbesondere wenn die wirtschaftliche Lage (die persönliche) schlecht ist.
Leider hatte ich auch ind er Familie schon einen solchen Fall.
Sehr schwierig, Hilfsangebote werden abgelehnt, bis gar nichts mehr geht.
Diskussionen die auf menschlicher Logik basieren, werden einfach ignoriert, es wird am Thema vorbeigeredet. 
Nach Außen ist dieses schwer zu erkennen, weil die Betroffenen sehr selbstsicher auftreten (um die Fassade zu wahren). Mein Familienmitglied wachte erst auf, als die Ehefrau die Scheidung einreichte und der Anwalt die Wirtschaftliche Lage offenlegte.

Ich bitte um Entschuldigung für dieses Abschweifen, aber es beschäftigt mich immer wieder und es läßt mich nie kalt...

In diesem Sinne hoffen wir mal weiter auf konkrete Antworten von Herrn Horst B.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*



> kommst Du etwa in Erklärungsnot.



Lieber carpfisher, in keinster Weise!!

Bevor Du wieder weiter vernebelst und ständig versuchst neue Nebenkriegsschauplätze aufzumachen (und ich werde weiterhin immer wieder darauf hinweisen):

*Beantworte doch zuerst mal die ganzen konkreten Fragen der Mitglieder (u.a. wie ihr an Emailaddis kommt, wie das mit den ganzen quadriga - press - Insolvenzen aussieht, wieso Du glaubst dass eine der genannten Firmen noch mit Dir arbeiten will (gerade nach den unsichtbar geschalteten Beiträgen von Dir in dem Du gerade diese Firmen "angreifst"), wie viele Preisbrecherclubmitglieder bei Rodsworld als "Z.Händler" schon Rabatte erhalten haben, etc., etc....).*

Was Du für die Wahrheit hälst, kannst Du selbstverständlich auf Deinen Seiten veröffentlichen. 

Da Deine Wahrheit und die der betroffenen Firmen scheinbar zweierlei sind, werden wir uns nicht anmaßen das zu beurteilen - daher die "Unsichtbarkeitschaltung" (NICHT Löschung, damit nach einer Klärung das wieder freigeschaltet werden kann!!) der entsprechenden Beiträge.



> Es gibt keine gerichtsrelevanten Streitigkeiten zwischen den hier genannten Firmen und mir oder dem Unternehmen für welches ich tätig bin bzw. das von mir betreute Projekt.



Nur weil Du davon (noch) nichts weisst, heisst das nicht dass es die nicht gibt ) 
Ich habe davon ab von Rechtstreitigkeiten gesprochen, nicht von "gerichtsrelevant".

Du hast natürlich die ausdrückliche Erlaubnis einen Link auf Deinen Seiten auf alle carpfisher.info - relevanten Diskussionen hier zu setzen.


----------



## Lionhead (25. September 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*



carpfisher.xyz schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> kommst Du etwa in Erklärungsnot.
> 
> ...


 Hallo Herr Berghäuser,
ich habe die "Wahrheit" gelesen und eine konkrete Frage, vielleicht können Sie diese ja im Sinne der Wahrheitsfindung beantworten.
Was wollen Sie damit erreichen, daß Sie die Anbahnung von Geschäftsbeziehungen zu diversen Unternehmen dokumentieren, wo doch mittlerweile feststeht, daß keines der Unternehmen aktuell mit ihnen in Geschäftsbeziehung treten möchte. Das Ergebnis steht fest, was wollen Sie erreichen, wenn Sie Unternehmen, mit denen Sie zusammenarbeiten wollen, anprangern?

Vieln Dank im Voraus für Ihre Antworten.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*

*Nur noch mal zur Klarstellung der Fakten *
(unabhängig davon, was in früheren Zeiten einmal alles passiert sein mag):

Folgende Firmen distanzieren sich aktuell von der Seite carpfisher.info und haben und wollen mit dieser Seite nichts zu tun haben. Und das obwohl sie auf der Seite carpfisher.info als Partner, „Z.Händler“, Unterstützer etc. aufgeführt sind. 

Alle möglichen anderen Aussagen, dass es einmal eine (sich anbahnende) Geschäftsbeziehung zwischen carpfisher.info und den genannten Firmen gegeben hat, können deswegen trotzdem durchaus stimmen.

*Deswegen ist der aktuelle Stand trotzdem der, dass die nachfolgend aufgeführten Firmen laut der Stellungnahmen hier im Anglerboard (Mails mit der Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen liegen sämtliche vor) aktuell keine Geschäftsbeziehung zu carpfisher.info haben und auch zukünftig nicht planen* (ich hoffe ich habe keine Firma vergessen, ansonsten eine Mail an mich, wird gerne nachgeschoben):

*Folgende Firmen distanzieren sich laut Stellungnahme hier im Forum von carpfisher.info*

*Shimano Germany Fishing GmbH
Rod´s World Deutschland GmbH
Dieter Dotzel (Baleno, Pinewood)
Zebco Sport Europe
Concept for you
BCUK*



> Hier einmal die zusammen gefassten Angebote von carpfisher.info (dejavue GmbH), laut AGB`s/Vertrag (nur das ist entscheidend, alle weiteren Versprechungen sind nicht bindend).
> *„Preisbrecherclub“*
> *Kosten:* Einmalige Aufnahmegebühr 49,90, Jahrsbeitrag 23,88, sich selbst verlängernder Vertrag sofern nicht bis spätestens drei Monate vor Ablauf gekündigt wurde.
> 
> ...


Da Herr Berghäuser gerade ständig seine Seite am ändern ist, noch folgender Hinweis:
Die oben genannten AGB`s/Bedingungen etc. entsprechen dem Stand auf carpfisher.info am 09.09.2006, 11:55.

*Ein Angebot an Herrn Berghäuser:*
Sobald er mir in obigen Aufstellungen einen sachlichen Fehler nachweisen kann, werde ich mich ganz selbstverständlich dafür sowohl öffentlich entschuldigen wie auch die entsprechende Passage löschen/editieren.


----------



## Cerfat (25. September 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*

Wie ich schon sagte und gepastet hatte, auf einmal waren alle Keywords ausradiert u.a. Hat das alles nicht mehr gepaßt Herr Berghäuser oder gab es Schwierigkeiten damit ? Vielleicht mit irgendwelchen Firmen ? Oder sehe ich das falsch ?

Einfache Frage, einfache Antwort, wäre das möglich ? hmm

Ob ich jemals da n Antwort drauf bekomme ?


----------



## leopard_afrika (25. September 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*

Hab mir gerade mal die Webseite von Carpf....info angesehen. Schreibe diese nicht mal mehr aus, da ich nachher vlt. noch dadurch eine vertragliche Beziehung eingehe. Es wird immer lächerlicher, was da kommt. Bzw. nicht mal Luft. Solch ähnlichen Machenschaften gibt es ja nicht nur im Angelgeschäft. ( Da gibt es z.B. die Fa. Eum...dien oder auch Euc...va oder, oder, oder, die versprechen Tests von hochwertigen Artikeln vor allem aus dem Technikbereich und dann gibts ne Tube Kleber oder Walkman- Kopfhörer. Die Hotline nie besetzt, keine Berichte von Testern usw., usw.) Also Vorsicht und immer schön dokumentieren. Wer weiß, wofür man es braucht. Aber auf keinen Fall brauchen kann ich eine Mitgliedschaft in diesem Club.


----------



## Lionhead (25. September 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*



Cerfat schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte und gepostet hatte, auf einmal waren alle Keywords ausradiert u.a. Hat das alles nicht mehr gepaßt Herr Berghäuser oder gab es Schwierigkeiten damit ? Vielleicht mit irgendwelchen Firmen ? Oder sehe ich das falsch ?
> 
> Einfache Frage, einfache Antwort, wäre das möglich ? hmm
> 
> Ob ich jemals da n Antwort drauf bekomme ?


 
Antworten bekommst du nur wenn du Herrn B. eine Steilvorlage lieferst, um einen neuen Nebenkriegsschauplatz zu eröffnen und am Thema vorbeizuschreiben....

Meine pers. Meinung

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## carpfisher.xyz (25. September 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*

Hallo Thomas,

wenn das so ist mit dem Löschen, dann müsstest Du ja bald diesen ganzen Thread löschen, da Du auch noch nicht weißt was auf Dich zukommt. 

Aber bestimmt wirst Du es bald wissen. Und sei Dir versichert, auch wenn Du immer wieder versuchst das Gegenteil zu behaupten, ich stehe zu meinem Wort. Aber ich gehe davon aus Du wirst es uns wissen lassen, wenn Du Post erhalten hast.

Trotzdem vielen Dank dafür, dass ich Verlinkungen zu meinen Postings setzen darf. Um aber nicht gegen evtl. Schleichwerbung zu verstoßen setze ich die Links nicht auf unsere Homepage sondern verweise hier direkt darauf:



Weitere Stellungnahmen werden in Kürze folgen.

[editiert by Thomas9904: Ich hatte mich vielleicht missverständlich ausgedrückt: Die Erlaubnis betraf die Verlinkung auf Deiner Seite zur Diskussion im Anglerboard, nicht die Erlaubnis von hier zu carpfisher.info zu verlinken]
Zu Jan „Lionhead“:

Vielleicht sollten wir die Sachlage mal ganz klar sehen.

Beispiel Shimano: Unsererseits wurde um eine Geschäftsbeziehung gebeten, man hat uns Unterlagen usw. zur Verfügung gestellt uns mit einem Schreiben als Kunden begrüßt, uns den AD Sauerbrei vorbeigeschickt um mit uns eine Umsatzvereinbarung und eine Jahresvorausplanung zu treffen. Also wurde seitens Shimano alles erfüllt um eine Geschäftsbeziehung zu uns zu starten. Lediglich wir waren es, die bisher noch keine Bestellung aufgegeben haben. Ein Schreiben der Shimano Geschäftsführung oder auch nur des AD, dass Shimano keine Geschäftsbeziehung zu uns wünscht liegt derzeit nicht vor. Außer einem zweifelhaften Posting hier im Thread. Daher schreiben wir auf unserer Website auch nicht, dass es eine Geschäftsbeziehung zu Shimano gibt, sondern danken lediglich dem AD des Unternehmens der uns seine Unterstützung angeboten hat. Da der AD als Erfüllungs/ bzw. Verrichtungsgehilfe hier tätig ist, überträgt sich diese Dankesbekundung evtl. auch auf Shimano. Wir betreiben keinerlei Werbung dahingehend, dass wir sagen: Wir stehen in einer aktiven Geschäftsbeziehung zu Shimano.

Wir haben diese Informationen nach bekannt werden, redaktionell auf unsere Websiten einstellen lassen. Lediglich um unseren Dank zu bekunden, nicht um zu sagen hier besteht irgendetwas miteinander. So etwas ist Gang und Gebe und bedarf keinerlei Absprachen da es nichts Nachteiliges für den Ein oder Anderen darstellt. Und natürlich bleibt unser Dank an Herrn Sauerbrei weiterhin aufrecht, weil er einen gewissen Arbeitsaufwand hatte und es in der Regel üblich ist sich unter zivilisierten Menschen für so etwas zu bedanken.

Ähnlich oder gleich verhält es sich bei den anderen Sachverhalten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*

*Nur noch mal zur Klarstellung der Fakten *
(unabhängig davon, was in früheren Zeiten einmal alles passiert sein mag):

Folgende Firmen distanzieren sich aktuell von der Seite carpfisher.info und haben und wollen mit dieser Seite nichts zu tun haben. Und das obwohl sie auf der Seite carpfisher.info als Partner, „Z.Händler“, Unterstützer etc. aufgeführt sind. 

Alle möglichen anderen Aussagen, dass es einmal eine (sich anbahnende) Geschäftsbeziehung zwischen carpfisher.info und den genannten Firmen gegeben hat, können deswegen trotzdem durchaus stimmen.

*Deswegen ist der aktuelle Stand trotzdem der, dass die nachfolgend aufgeführten Firmen laut der Stellungnahmen hier im Anglerboard (Mails mit der Erlaubnis zum veröffentlichen liegen sämtliche vor) aktuell keine Geschäftsbeziehung zu carpfisher.info haben und auch zukünftig nicht planen* (ich hoffe ich habe keine Firma vergessen, ansonsten eine Mail an mich, wird gerne nachgeschoben):

*Folgende Firmen distanzieren sich laut Stellungnahme hier im Forum von carpfisher.info*

*Shimano Germany Fishing GmbH
Rod´s World Deutschland GmbH
Dieter Dotzel (Baleno, Pinewood)
Zebco Sport Europe
Concept for you
BCUK*



> Hier einmal die zusammen gefassten Angebote von carpfisher.info (dejavue GmbH), laut AGB`s/Vertrag (nur das ist entscheidend, alle weiteren Versprechungen sind nicht bindend).
> *„Preisbrecherclub“*
> *Kosten:* Einmalige Aufnahmegebühr 49,90, Jahrsbeitrag 23,88, sich selbst verlängernder Vertrag sofern nicht bis spätestens drei Monate vor Ablauf gekündigt wurde.
> 
> ...


Da Herr Berghäuser gerade ständig seine Seite am ändern ist, noch folgender Hinweis:
Die oben genannten AGB`s/Bedingungen etc. entsprechen dem Stand auf carpfisher.info am 09.09.2006, 11:55.

*Ein Angebot an Herrn Berghäuser:*
Sobald er mir in obigen Aufstellungen einen sachlichen Fehler nachweisen kann, werde ich mich ganz selbstverständlich dafür sowohl öffentlich entschuldigen wie auch die entsprechende Passage löschen/editieren.


----------



## carpfisher.xyz (25. September 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*

Hallo Thomas,

sprechen wir vom Hier und Jetzt oder sprechen wir von Vergangenem?

Du selbst beginnst Dein Posting mit:
„...unabhängig davon, was in früheren Zeiten einmal alles passiert sein mag...“

und endest

„...Die oben genannten AGB`s/Bedingungen etc. entsprechen dem Stand auf carpfisher.info am 09.09.2006, 11:55...“

Du nimmst Dir also das Recht heraus angeblich Vergangenes zu kritisieren, erlaubst aber anderen/mir nicht auf angeblich Vergangenes hinzu weißen.

Das ist aber eine schöne Logik.

Aber die Aufstellung Deiner Unwahrheiten wirst Du bestimmt bekommen. Nicht von mir, denn um weiterhin neutral zu bleiben, lasse ich dies extern prüfen und Dir dann übermitteln. Aber wie gesagt, hier wurden einige Posting entfernt, verändert oder editiert. Glücklicherweis haben wir alle original Postings als Screen. Jeder weiss wie umfangreich das ganze ist und täglich kommt mehr hinzu. Das muss ausgearbeitet werden, mit dem aktuellen Stand verglichen werden usw.

Grüße
Horst


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*



> Du selbst beginnst Dein Posting mit:
> „...unabhängig davon, was in früheren Zeiten einmal alles passiert sein mag...“


War als Hinweis auf evtl. sich anbahnende oder bestehende ehemalige Geschäftsbeziehungen zu den genannten Firmen gemeint, sollte ich mich da missverständlich ausgedrückt haben bitte ich *ausdrücklich* dafür um Entschuldigung.

Zumal ja auch dieser Satz sicher nicht unbemerkt blieb:


> Alle möglichen anderen Aussagen, dass es einmal eine (sich anbahnende) Geschäftsbeziehung zwischen carpfisher.info und den genannten Firmen gegeben hat, können deswegen trotzdem durchaus stimmen.



Denn ich spreche hier ausdrücklich vom jetzigen Stand der Dinge, dass die genannten Firmen laut Stellungnahmen nichts mit carpfisher.info zu tun haben wollen.

Diese vorliegenden Stellungnahmen machen auch klar, dass es eine evtl. vorher bestehende Geschäfts- oder sonstige Beziehung zu carpfisher.info zwar gegeben haben kann, damit aber auch ab diesem Zeitpunkt der Veröffentlichung der jeweiligen Stellungnahmen gegenstandslos ist. Diese ehemaligen Beziehungen bzw. Verweise darauf also auch nicht mehr relevant sind.


----------



## Lionhead (25. September 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*



carpfisher.xyz schrieb:


> Zu Jan „Lionhead“:
> 
> Vielleicht sollten wir die Sachlage mal ganz klar sehen.
> 
> ...


 
Vielen Dank für deine Antwort Horst.
Ich fasse zusammen:
Du meldest dich als Händler bei Shimano an.
Deine Plattform verkauft aber gar kein Angelgerät.
Du sicherst dich juristisch ab, nimmst aber in Kauf, das deine gesamte Internetseite von Mißverständlichkeiten (sind natürlich alle juristisch in Ordnung) nur so strotzt. 
Sei uns bitte nicht böse, aber wenn jemand auf dieser Grundlage sein Geschäft aufbaut, muß er sich nicht wundern, wenn er mächtigen Gegenwind bekommt.
Der Satz mit dem "So etwas ist Gang und Gebe" könnte von den angesprochenen Fa. und dessen AD auch anders gesehen werden.

Nur weil Herr Mustermann von Porsche sich bei mir die Haare schneiden läßt, muß er noch lange nicht meine Geschäftsidee einen Porsche-Wohnwagen mit eingebauten Friseursalon zu bauen, unterstützen.
Du verknüpfst hier ein wenig zu viel. Die Juristen sprechen da von Abstraktion. Jeder Vorgang muß sauber getrennt für sich betrachtet werden.
Also Aufnahme Geschäftsbeziehungen wegen Handel ist ein Punkt.
Zweitens: Das Ansprechen der Geschäftsidee Carp...info ist ein zweiter.
Diese beiden jetzt in irgendeinen Zusammenhang mit einzelnen Personen (AD) zu stellen ist sehr fragwürdig. 
Da zieht die Phrase: Da könnte ja jeder kommen.
Und die Firmen haben mittlerweile alle Mißverständlichkeiten ausgeräumt und distanzieren sich von deiner Geschäftsidee (dabei ist es egal, ob du mit den AD Kaffe getrunken hast und Lieferverträge unterschrieben hast).

Also gibt es diesbezüglich keine Ungereimtheiten mehr.
Aber offene Fragen der anderen Forummitglieder, die du immer noch nicht beantwortest. Und wer ist eigentlich wir ?
Du und dein EGO  ? (Scherz!!!!!!!!)

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*



> Aber offene Fragen der anderen Forummitglieder, die du immer noch nicht beantwortest


.
#6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## carpfisher.xyz (25. September 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*

Hallo Jan,

natürlich ist bei uns juristisch alles sauber, alleine schon zum Nutzen unserer Mitglieder.

Derzeit ist es auf der Plattform so, das wir keine Angelgeräte Artikel verkaufen, das ist richtig. Das kann sich ändern - muss aber nicht. 

Nur gab und gibt es unterschiedliche Planungen und dazu mussten Informationen eingeholt werden. Das jetzige Konzept mit den zertifizierten Händlern hat sich sehr gut bewährt. Aber für uns ist bei den Verhandlungen, zum Vorteil unserer Club-Mitglieder, schon sehr wichtig zu wissen, inwieweit der Händler bei der Preisgestaltung fair umgeht. 

Es gab in der Vergangenheit beispielsweise eine Karpfenrute die sollte 179 EUR Verkaufspreis für den Kunden kosten. Die Händler hatten diese Ruten vorrätig und entsprechend ausgezeichnet. Jetzt stellte sich heraus, dass diese Rute im kommenden Jahr vermutlich aus dem Programm geht. Der Großhändler wollte natürlich schnell eine Verlustminimierung betreiben und bot den Händlern diese Rute zu einem Einkaufspreis von xx an, so dass dies bei einer vollen Händlerkalkulation einen Verkaufspreis von 99 EUR ergeben würde. Ebenfalls sollten bereits eingekaufte Ruten des gleichen Typs, durch eine Naturalvergütung ausgeglichen werden.

Hätten wir diesen Sachverhalt als "Insider" die auch über die Preissenkung intern vom Großhändler informiert wurden, nicht gewusst, hätten wir mit dem Händler über völlig falsche Zahlen verhandelt. 

Unser club-Mitglied wäre dabei vermutlich der Angeschis....e gewesen. 
So etwas wollen und müssen wir vermeiden.

Das Beispiel von Mustermann und Porsche hinkt hier schon.

Der AD hat freiwillig seine Unterstützung angeboten, er war zu nichts verpflichtet. Wir haben noch vielen weiteren Firmen Verhandlungen geführt. Wenn uns keine Unterstützungen avisiert wurden, haben wir natürlich auch nicht darüber berichten lassen. Nur von denen, wo es explizit der Fall war. Und dazu stehen wir.


----------



## Lionhead (25. September 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*



carpfisher.xyz schrieb:


> Hallo Jan,
> 
> natürlich ist bei uns juristisch alles sauber, alleine schon zum Nutzen unserer Mitglieder.
> 
> ...


 
Wie ich bereits vorher schrieb:



Lionhead schrieb:


> Antworten bekommst du nur wenn du Herrn B. eine Steilvorlage lieferst, um einen neuen Nebenkriegsschauplatz zu eröffnen und am Thema vorbeizuschreiben....
> 
> Meine pers. Meinung
> 
> Jan "Lionhead"


 
Vielen Dank für die Antwort und viel Spass noch beim diskutieren, das war schon immer die produktivste Variante, um Geld zu verdienen...:q :q (geht nicht gegen dich Thomas)

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*



> Das jetzige Konzept mit den zertifizierten Händlern hat sich sehr gut bewährt.


Da stellt sich doch gleich wieder die Frage wie Rodsworld noch "zertifizierter Händler" sein kann, obwohl sich der Geschäftsführer, Herr Däbel, (zumindest inzwischen) davon distanziert.

Was sagt man dann als Preisbrecherclubmitglied, wenn man bei Rodsworld mit sener Karte vorstellig wird, um Rabatte zu bekommen und keine Rabatte bekommt??

Wie erklärt carpfisher.info dann einem Preisbrecherclubmitglied warum er da keine Rabatte bekommt??

Wie viele der 1.800 Preisbrecherclubmitglieder haben bei Rodsworld eigentlich schon Rabatte erhalten (da die ja mehrere Filialen haben, müsste da bei der Anzahl an Clubmitgliedern und dem Fakt folgend, dass RodsWorld der bis jetzt einzig auffindbare "Z.Händler" ist, ja die Clubmitglieder die RodsWorldfilialen stürmen)??


----------



## raubangler (25. September 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*

habe ich was verpasst??
war carp...info nicht vor kurzem noch ein gemeinschaftsunternehmen (und somit eine gbr) mit einer beteiligten limited?
hat sich ja auch on the fly geaendert....


----------



## carpfisher.xyz (25. September 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*

Thomas,

hast Du das Konzept immer noch nicht verstanden? Schade, dass Du Dir dann zugestehst dieses zu Beurteilen.

Unsere Clubmitglieder gehen nicht in ein Geschäft. Zu unseren Leistungen, vielleicht solltest Du Dir diese mal durchlesen, ghört es die Preisanfragen unserer Club-Mitglieder zu bearbeiten.

Also Club-Mitglied möchte Produkt XYZ kaufen. Er richtet diese Anfrage an uns. Wir kontaktieren unsere zertifizierten Händler und versuchen dieses Produkt zu bekommen. Hat der Händler das Produkt vorrätig oder kann es kurzfristig liefern, verhandeln wir mit ihm über Preis und Leistung. Haben wir dann bei allen Händlern angefragt haben wir eine Leistungspallette von Preisen, Zugaben, besonderen Zusatzleistungen zusammen. Diese Angebote geben wir dann an unser anfragendes Club-Mitglied weiter. Dieses kann dann frei entscheiden welches Angebot 1, 2 oder, oder, es annehmen möchte, oder ob es überhaupt eines der Angebote annehmen möchte, es besteht keine Verpflichtung.

Besteht das Club-Mitglied unbedingt auf dem günstigsten Preis, und kann der ausgewählte Händler liefern, garantieren wir mind. 20 Prozent Preisnachlass vom UVP und der Auszeichnung beim Händler. Natürlich ist unser Ziel eine höheren Nachlass herauszuhandeln, nur können wir dies nicht garantieren, obwohl es in der Vergangenheit meist funktioniert hat. Darüber habe ich aber bereits gepostet.

Auch in einem meiner letzten Postings habe ich erwähnt, wie wichtig es für uns ist die tatsächlichen Einkaufspreise und Sonderkonditionen zu kennen, damit wir ausreichend Argumente bei der Verhandlung mit dem Händler haben.

Grüße
Horst


----------



## Lionhead (25. September 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*



carpfisher.xyz schrieb:


> Thomas,
> 
> 
> Unsere Clubmitglieder gehen nicht in ein Geschäft. Zu unseren Leistungen, vielleicht solltest Du Dir diese mal durchlesen, ghört es die Preisanfragen unserer Club-Mitglieder zu bearbeiten.
> ...


 
Ihr bemüht euch also stets, die von euren Tausenden Clubmitgliedern in euch gesetzten Erwartungen zu erfüllen?|uhoh: 

Wie willst du eigentlich den Clubmitgliedern verbindlich verbieten in Angelgeschäfte zu gehen? 
Hast du jetzt gerade deine agB erweitert?


Wer soll denn auf dieses Preisvergleichsangebot bei "zertifizierten" Händlern eingehen ?

Es ist doch tausend mal leichter und billiger hier im Board ein kleine Anfrage zu machen.

Ich halte jede Wette (nonkommerziell), das ich zu jedem deiner Preisbrecher-Sonderangebote eines finde, was maximal 5 % teurer ist (durchschnittlich bei 10 Artikeln), aber unabhängig von Club-Mitgliedschaften.

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## punkarpfen (25. September 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*

|kopfkratWer verklagt hier wen????|kopfkrat


----------



## carpfisher.xyz (25. September 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*

Thomas,

hast Du das Konzept immer noch nicht verstanden? Schade, dass Du Dir dann zugestehst dieses zu Beurteilen.

Unsere Clubmitglieder gehen nicht in ein Geschäft. Zu unseren Leistungen, vielleicht solltest Du Dir diese mal durchlesen, ghört es die Preisanfragen unserer Club-Mitglieder zu bearbeiten.

Also Club-Mitglied möchte Produkt XYZ kaufen. Er richtet diese Anfrage an uns. Wir kontaktieren unsere zertifizierten Händler und versuchen dieses Produkt zu bekommen. Hat der Händler das Produkt vorrätig oder kann es kurzfristig liefern, verhandeln wir mit ihm über Preis und Leistung. Haben wir dann bei allen Händlern angefragt haben wir eine Leistungspallette von Preisen, Zugaben, besonderen Zusatzleistungen zusammen. Diese Angebote geben wir dann an unser anfragendes Club-Mitglied weiter. Dieses kann dann frei entscheiden welches Angebot 1, 2 oder, oder, es annehmen möchte, oder ob es überhaupt eines der Angebote annehmen möchte, es besteht keine Verpflichtung.

Besteht das Club-Mitglied unbedingt auf dem günstigsten Preis, und kann der ausgewählte Händler liefern, garantieren wir mind. 20 Prozent Preisnachlass vom UVP und der Auszeichnung beim Händler. Natürlich ist unser Ziel eine höheren Nachlass herauszuhandeln, nur können wir dies nicht garantieren, obwohl es in der Vergangenheit meist funktioniert hat. Darüber habe ich aber bereits gepostet.

Auch in einem meiner letzten Postings habe ich erwähnt, wie wichtig es für uns ist die tatsächlichen Einkaufspreise und Sonderkonditionen zu kennen, damit wir ausreichend Argumente bei der Verhandlung mit dem Händler haben.

Um evtl. Missverständnissen vorzubeugen, wir sind nicht prozentual an dem Verkauf beteiligt. Wir bekommen den Club Beitrag des Mitgliedes und einen jährlichen Beitrag des zertifizierten Händlers, das ist alles.

Wir haben lediglich den Anspruch eine gute Leistung für unser Club-Mitglied zu erbringen, damit es seine Zugehörigkeit auch für das kommende Jahr dokumentiert und für unsere zertifizierten Händler ist es wichtig neue Absatzmärkte über uns zu schaffen.

Grüße
Horst


----------



## Cerfat (25. September 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*

Der Name kommt mir aber sehr bekannt vor ...heute hier, morgen dort ?

http://img169.*ih.us/img169/3626/quickshot33my2.jpg

http://www.amtsgericht-potsdam.org/hr/q3-04/harbver.htm


----------



## carpfisher.xyz (25. September 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*

Sorry,

wollte den Beitrag nicht doppelt einstellen, sondern nur editieren und noch was hinzufügen.


----------



## uziegler (25. September 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*

Also bisher hab' ich mich hier ja nur als Zaungast mit Lesen begnügt. Und dabei ist mir halt immer wieder aufgefallen, dass Carp...xyz auch immer kräftig mitliest.

Also Carp...xyz:
Wenn Ihr so Kundenorientiert seid, wie Du immer wieder hervorhebst, DANN BEANTWORTE DOCH ENDLICH MAL DIE NOCH IMMER OFFENEN FRAGEN!

Dann brauchst Du auch nicht ständig andere als "Dumme PISA-Schüler" hinzustellen und kannst Dir sowas 





> Thomas,
> hast Du das Konzept immer noch nicht verstanden?


 sparen!


----------



## Lionhead (25. September 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*



carpfisher.xyz schrieb:


> Sorry,
> 
> wollte den Beitrag nicht doppelt einstellen, sondern nur editieren und noch was hinzufügen.


So etwas nennt man in Foren *Spam*.:m 

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*



> Thomas,
> 
> hast Du das Konzept immer noch nicht verstanden? Schade, dass Du Dir dann zugestehst dieses zu Beurteilen.
> 
> Unsere Clubmitglieder gehen nicht in ein Geschäft. Zu unseren Leistungen, vielleicht solltest Du Dir diese mal durchlesen, ghört es die Preisanfragen unserer Club-Mitglieder zu bearbeiten



[ediert am 25.09.17Uhr 30:
Hab doch richtig gelesen, steht immer noch auf der Seite:


> Zeigt mit Eurer Mitgliedskarte, dass Ihr zu uns gehört, zu carpfisher.info und viele Händler sagen Euch schon wie hoch Euer Rabatt ist, noch bevor Ihr überhaupt nach dem Preis gefragt habt.


*Entschuldige mich daher ausdrücklich für folgenden Teil meines Postings:*



> Stimmt, da hat der Horst recht:
> Wo früher stand, dass man als Preisbrecherclubmitglied nur im Laden seine Karte vorzeigen müsse, damit einem der jeweilige Händler dann von sich aus schon die Rabatte gewährt, das wurde inzwischen auch geändert ))
> 
> Glückwunsch dazu.


edit Ende]

Dennoch bleibt die Frage wie Rodsworld "Z.Händler" sein kann, wenn sich der Geschäftsführer, Herr Däbel, klar von carpfisher.info distanziert - ob mit oder ohne Karte???

Davon ab führt das ja scheinbar alles hier zu nichts mehr, die Diskussion läuft nur im Kreis.

Die einen beantworten konkrete Fragen nicht, die anderen wiederholen immer wieder nur diese immer gleichen Fragen. 
Alle Argumente (oder was die einzelnen Diskutanten dafür halten) wurden ja teilweise schon mehrfach niedergeschrieben, so dass zu diesem Thema ja eigentlich alles gesagt ist.

*Daher schließen wir diesen Thread und machen darauf aufmerksam, dass wir zu diesem Themenkomplex keine neueröffneten Threads dulden werden.*

Änderung 25.09.2006, 15 Uhr 45:
Angefügt: Kostet uns auch einfach sonst  zu viel Zeit für letztlich nix!!

Davon unabhängig bleibt selbstverständlich den bis jetzt betroffenen (oder auch weiteren) involvierten Firmen und deren Vertretern jederzeit die Möglichkeit - statt in dem Forum hier diskutieren zu müssen - den redaktionell betreuten Teil vom Anglerboard für entsprechende Stellungnahmen zu nutzen, die wir selbstverständlich gerne alle und ungekürzt veröffentlichen.

Entsprechende Emails an:
Thomas.Finkbeiner@Anglerboard.de

PS:
Wer von den Anglerboardmitgliedern (das gilt selbstverständlich auch für Herrn Berghäuser) meint, ein Posting (aus welchem Grunde auch immer) noch editieren zu müssen, kann mir eine Mail unter Angabe der Postingnummer und mit dem zu ändernden Text schicken (bitte zur Identifizierung über das Mailsystem des Boards).

Ursprungstext sowie geänderter Text bleiben dabei selbstverständlich gespeichert, die Änderung kenntlich gemacht.

*[edit am 27.09., 8Uhr50.*
Nachtrag: Seit gestern ist Rodsworld wieder nicht mehr als "Z.Händler" aufgeführt.]


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*

Da es – neben den ständigen Änderungen auf der Seite carpfisher.de (vom Impressum über die Angebote bis hin zu den Leistungen) – wieder Neuigkeiten gibt, fügen wir diese Infos hier an den Thread an:

Hier nimmt Herr Berghäuser Stellung:
http://www.carpfisher.info/ineigenersache.htm

Nachdem hier im Forum ja viele konkrete Fragen nicht beantwortet wurden, bietet er nun nach eigener Aussage die Möglichkeit, diese Fragen beantwortet zu bekommen. 
Leider hat er bis jetzt die vielen konkreten Fragen der Redaktion nicht beantwortet, wir würden die Antworten selbstverständlich gerne hier veröffentlichen.

Zitat:
Gerne sind wir bereit jedem der nähere Auskunft wünscht, diese zukommen zu lassen oder auch telefonisch zu geben
Zitat Ende

Obwohl unser Angebot nach wie vor steht, dass wir selbstverständlich die Antworten zu den offenen Fragen veröffentlichen werden (sofern die Fragen auch einmal konkret beantwortet werden), scheint Herr Berghäuser den Weg der direkten Kommunikation vorzuziehen.

Daher hier eine Liste der hier noch nicht beantworteten Fragen, die Herr Berghäuser (nach nun eigenem Bekunden) Euch jetzt gerne auch konkret beantworten wird:

1.: 
Informieren Sie uns bitte über die Zusammenhänge der im Impressum von carpfisher.de genannten Quadriga Press ltd. und den Insolvenzen verschiedener „Quadriga Press“ Firmen.

Sind die gleichen Personen für die Quadriga Press ltd. tätig (oder die gleichen Gesellschafter) wie bei den insolventen Quadriga Press – Firmen:
Löschung von Amts wegen der "quadriga press & new media GmbH", publiziert am 04.05.2004
Quelle: http://www.amtsgericht-potsdam.org/hr/q2-04/amtloeb.htm
Ankündigung der Löschung von Amts wegen "Presseagentur quadriga press GmbH", publiziert am 22.02.2005
Quelle: http://www.amtsgericht-potsdam.org/hr/q1-05/akloeb.htm

[editiert am 08.10., 19Uhr 40]:
Noch was Interessantes zur Ankündigung der Löschung von Amts wegen der oben genannten "Presseagentur quadriga press GmbH", also scheint Herr Berghäuser auf jeden Fall da involviert (gewesen) zu sein....
(Quelle: http://www.amtsgericht-potsdam.org/hr/q3-03/harbver.htm)
Zitat:
Presseagentur quadriga press GmbH, publiziert am 09.07.2003 
Die Gesellschafterversammlung vom 22. Mai 2003 hat den Gesellschaftsvertrag geändert in § 6 Abs. 12 (Gesellschafterversammlung und Gesellschafterbeschlüsse). Horst Berghäuser und Carl-Heinrich Bernhard Freiherr von Schröder vertreten nunmehr die Gesellschaft nicht mehr stets einzeln. Prokura zusammen mit einem Geschäftsführer: Katrin Freifrau von Schröder geb. Hirschgänger, geb. am 18.09.1962, Falkensee.
Zitat Ende
[edit Ende]

2.: 
Sie erwecken den Anschein dass die Firmen Shimano, Pinewood, Baleno, BCUK und „concept for you“ weiterhin in Verbindung mit carpfisher.info stehen und/oder diese gar unterstützen, obwohl sich diese Firmen inzwischen deutlichst davon distanziert haben und jede Zusammenarbeit/Kooperation für die Zukunft ablehnen (unabhängig davon dass in der Vergangenheit möglicherweise Mitarbeiter dieser Firma mit carpfisher.info Kontakt gehabt haben könnten oder konkret hatten). 
Warum stehen diese Firmen dann trotzdem noch als Unterstützer auf Ihrer Seite?
2.1.: 
Zitat von der Seite carpfisher.info:
Zitat:
Viele große und kleine Hersteller und Groß-Händler, die uns durch die zur Verfügungstellung von Testprodukten helfen unserer Aufgabe nachzukommen.
Zitat Ende

Da oben genannte Firmen sich alle distanziert haben, nennen Sie uns bitte einige oder alle der "vielen großen und kleinen Hersteller" die Ihnen Testprodukte zur Verfügung stellen (was ja impliziert dass diese Firmen ihre Produkte carpfisher.info in Kooperation/Zusammenarbeit/mit Zustimmung zur Verfügung stellen, nicht dass carpfisher.info diese Produkte bei einem Händler kauft).

3.: 
Die Firma Rodsworld wurde als „Z.Händler“ bei Ihnen geführt, jetzt aber gelöscht. Die Firma Rodsworld hat sich auch deutlich distanziert und jede Zusammenarbeit/Kooperation mit carpfisher.info für die Zukunft abgelehnt. Warum wurde Rodsworld gelöscht, während die oben genannten Firmen weiterhin genannt werden??

4.: 
Es wird unter „Z.Händler“ eine Firma „Carptackledealer“ aufgeführt, welche weder über Google noch sonstige Veröffentlichungen zu finden ist.
Teilen Sie uns bitte mit wo man diese Firma findet, damit es möglich ist, auch bei dieser Firma einzukaufen (es sollte ja im Interesse jeden Händlers sein, dass sein Geschäft/Adresse/Kontakt möglichen Kunden auch bekannt werden kann).
4.1.:
Teilen Sie uns bitte die weiteren "Z.Händler" mit, die außer carptackledealer noch mit carpfisher.info zusammenarbeiten.

5.: 
Wie kommen Sie genau an die Emailadressen für den Newsletter von carpfisher.info, da teilweise Mitglieder im Anglerboard mehrere Ihrer Werbemails erhielten, obwohl es ja relativ „sinnfrei“ ist sich mit mehreren Emailadressen für den gleichen Newsletter einzutragen?? 
5.1.: 
Wie kommt es dass mehrere Anglerboardmitglieder Ihre Werbemails an Emailadressen bekamen, die dezidiert nur für internen Mailverkehr oder als Spamverhinderungsadressen geführt wurden??


Es gibt ja noch eine Menge weiterer unbeantworteter Fragen (siehe hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1293883&postcount=1), aber wenn die obigen Fragen einmal konkret beantwortet werden würden, wäre dies ja schon ein erster Schritt.

*Und dazu auch nochmals unser Angebot:*
Wenn uns konkrete Antworten zu den obigen Fragen von Herrn Berghäuser und/oder anderen dazu berechtigten Mitarbeiter/innen von carpfisher.info und/oder von der Dejavue GmbH und/oder der Quadriga Press ltd. zugesandt werden, werden wir diese selbstverständlich veröffentlichen (Schicken an:
Thomas.Finkbeiner@Anglerboard.de). 

Ansonsten wünschen wir Euch viel Erfolg beim stellen der Fragen, deren Beantwortung von Herrn Berghäuser jetzt ja zugesagt wurde.

Wir weisen darauf hin, dass wie oben angekündigt weitere Diskussionen zum Thema nicht mehr dulden werden, da sich wie oben schon geschrieben alles nur im „Kreise dreht“ und bisher ohne konkrete Antworten blieb. 

Wir bringen aber selbstverständlich weiterhin entsprechende Neuigkeiten, Informationen oder Stellungnahmen, sofern sie der Redaktion zugesandt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*

Da auf carpfisher.info die Beantwortung der Fragen rund um carpfisher.ino zugesagt wurde, habe ich jetzt selbstverständlich sowohl Herrn Berghäuser wie auch an die Adressen der Quadriga Press ltd. sowie der Dejavue GmbH folgende Mail geschickt:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Berghäuser, sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> wir beglückwünschen Sie dazu, dass Sie (laut Ihrer Seite) jetzt gerne jede Frage beantworten, die rund um carpfisher.info aufgetaucht ist.
> 
> Das ist sicher der richtige Weg, um evtl. Mißverständnisse auszuräumen, wozu wir gerne unseren Anteil leisten werden.
> ...



Sollte eine Antwort eingehen, werden wir diese selbstverständlich hier veröffentlichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*

Nachtrag:
Nun wurden nach meiner letzten Mail/Postings wieder einmal die Einträge verändert (geändert am 08.10.), nun wird explizit auf folgendes hingewiesen:
Zitat
Um unsere Unabhängigkeit und Neutralität zu waren und nicht falsch verstanden zu werden, soll hier die Nennung von Firmennamen nicht dazu dienen den Anschein zu erwecken, dass es zwischen uns und allen oben genannten Firmen eine bestehende Geschäftsverbindung gibt, sondern lediglich auf Aussagen und Stellungnahmen verschiedener Personen hingewiesen werden. 
Zitat Ende

Quelle: 
http://www.carpfisher.info/test-angler.html
(nach unten scrollen)


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*

Soeben kam die Antwort von der Dejavue GmbH zu meinem Anschreiben, die ich unkommentiert lasse, obwohl ja eigentlich jedem eine Antwort auf Fragen zugesagt wurde. Es ist aber halt wieder das alte Spiel, dass auf konkrete Fragen (trotz gegenteiliger Versprechung) eben doch keine konkreten Antworten kommen:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> wir bedanken uns ganz herzlich fuer Ihr Angebot, welches wir aber aus gegebenem Anlass insofern nicht annehmen moechten, als das wir es momentan fuer wenig sinnvoll erachten weitere Stellungnahmen in Ihrem Board zu veroeffentlichen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*

Antworten zu den Fragen kamen immer noch keine, dafür weitere Infos:

*Es gibt wieder Neues (Danke für den Hinweis an BCUK):*

Nun wissen wir zumindest wer die bisher nicht auffindbare Firma „Carptackledealer“ ist, die bisher einzige Firma, die als zertifizierter Händler eingetragen ist, nachdem Rodsworl gelöscht wurde. Denn jetzt funktioniert der bisher nicht weiterleitende Banner unter dem Punkt „Z. Händler“.

Laut Impressum eine ltd. (wie die schon mehrfach genannte quadriga press) mit Sitz in England.

Interessanter wird’s, wenn man die AGB`s liest.

Da steht nämlich folgendes zu lesen:


> CARP TACKLE TRADER LIMITED
> THE PLAZA BUILDING
> LEE HIGH ROAD
> LONDON
> ...



Interessant nicht, oder??

Der einzig zertifizierte Händler bei carpfisher.info ist also sozusagen carpfisher.info selber, ein Schelm wer Böses dabei denkt....

Vor allem da carpfisher.info immer noch damit wirbt, keinerlei Produkte aus dem Angelsektor zu verkaufen (was insofern ja stimmt, da carpfisher.info laut AGB  „nur“ die „german dependace“ ist.)

Und dann noch folgendes lesen darf:


> Unsere Preise sind einzigartig günstig, Vorraussetzung um bei uns einkaufen zu können, ist eine Club-Mitgliedschaft bei unserem strategischen Werbe-Partner carpfisher.info


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*

Interessanter Nachtrag (beim Googeln gefunden):
Bei der angegebenen deutschen Telefonnummer mit der nicht einem Ort zu zuteilenden Vorwahl handelt es sich um folgendes:

Eine NTR (Nationale Teilnehmerrufnummer). Diese Rufnummern werden seit letztem Jahr für sog. "nomadisierende" Telefondienste vergeben (z.B. VoIP) 
Zur Zeit werden die Vorwahlen 03221 und 03222 verwendet (die allerdings keinem geographischen Ort zugeordnet sind).


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*

Hier eine Richtigstellung von der Dejaviue GmbH, der ich mich natürlich vollumfänglich anschliesse.

Ich entschuldige mich ausdrücklich dafür, dass beim Lesen der Seiten bei mir der Eindruck entstand, die Firma carptackledealer sei ein zertifizierter Partner.

Dazu hier die Stellungnahme der dejavue GmbH:
Ohne weitere Kentnisse behaupten Sie dort u.a. auch, dass es sich bei unserem strategischen Werbepartner carptackledealer um einen zertifizierten Haendler handeln wuerde. Diese Aussage ist die Unwahrheit. Keiner unserer zertifizierten Haendler wird online genannt, das wurde erst im Kreise diese Haendler vor Kurzem bestaetigt.

Carptackledaeler ist ein Werbepartner, daher sind die Anzeigen auch mit dem Hinweis "Anzeige" gekennzeichnet. Ebenfals unschwer zu erkennen ist, dass unter der Berichterstattung von "z.Haendler" ein Strich als Abtrennung eingefuegt ist und bei der Grafik zu carptackledealer nicht der Hinweis "zertifizierter Haendler" steht, sondern wie bereits erwaehnt "Anzeige".


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich entschuldige mich ausdrücklich dafür, dass beim Lesen der Seiten bei mir der Eindruck entstand, die Firma carptackledealer sei ein zertifizierter Partner.



Jetzt weiss ich wenigstens, wie dieser Eindruck bei mir zu Stande kam:
In den vorliegenden alten Screenshots auf der Seite carpfisher.info waren die genannten Firmen nämlich NICHT als Werbepartner gekennzeichnet.

Dennoch muss ich mich natürlich dafür entschuldigen, dass mir das bei den vielen Änderungen auf der Seite carpfisher.info seit der Diskussion hier im Anglerboard nicht aufgefallen war - bzw. ich das schlicht überlesen habe - das hätte zugegeben nicht passieren sollen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*

Und es geht weiter mit den Infos.

Seit heute nachmittag sind die bisher genannten Firmen (Shimano, BCUK, Baleno etc.) plötzlich von der Seite verschwunden.

Und es gibt ein neues Impressum.

Die bisher dort aufgeführten Firmen "Dejavue GmbH" sowie "Quadriga Press ltd." sind dort nicht mehr zu finden, statt dessen gibt es jetzt eine "carpfisher.info GmbH i.G."

Erklärung:
i. G. heisst in Gründung, die Eintragung wurde beantragt aber noch nicht durchgeführt.

Interessanterweise ist aber mit Schleiermacherstraße 15 in 10961 Berlin immer noch die gleiche Adresse angegeben wie bei der Dejavue GmbH.

Falls Herr Berghäuser wiederum meint uns daraus einen Strick drehen zu können, da wir über die beiden vorher im Impressum genannten Firmen recherchiert und berichtet haben:
*Das alte Impressum ist natürlich gesichert.*

PS: 
Sehr geehrter Herr Berghäuser, Sie müssen noch die ABG`s bei http://www.carptackledealer.co.uk/ ändern, dort steht noch:
CARP TACKLE DEALER LIMITED
THE PLAZA BUILDING
LEE HIGH ROAD
LONDON
SE13 5PT
Company No. 05754954

Lodge 0033 (0) 290966749. Office/Fax 0033 (0) 290186252

Für Lieferungen nach Deutschland oder Österreich an:
german dependance 
*Deja vue GmbH
Projekt carpfisher.info*
Schleiermacherstrasse 15
10961 Berlin
fon: +4932211511164


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*

Wieder ne Änderung, diesmal bei carptackledealer:
Jetzt darf auf einmal jeder einkaufen, und man muss nicht mehr Mitglied beim carpfisher.info Club sein.
Selbstverständlich ist die ursrpüngliche Version gesichert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*

Auch die AGB`s wurden unter anderem wieder geändert bei carptackledealer, jetzt ist es nicht mehr die 
german dependance 
Deja vue GmbH
Projekt carpfisher.info
Schleiermacherstrasse 15
10961 Berlin
fon: +4932211511164 

sondern:
Für Lieferungen nach Deutschland oder Österreich an:
german kooperations partner
Deja vue GmbH
Projekt carpfisher.info
Schleiermacherstrasse 15
10961 Berlin
fon: +49306110190 
fax: +493061101930

Jetzt scheinen die alle auch langsam die Telefonnummern in den Griff zu kriegen.

Die Quadriga Press Ltd. und die Dejavue GmbH sind zwar nicht mehr im Impressum von carpfisher.info, haben jetzt aber alle die gleiche Tel.Nr. wie auch die carpfisher.info GmbH I.G.:
Tel:   +49 (0) 30 - 611019 - 0


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*

Nochmals interessante Infos zu "carptackledealer" oder auch "carp tackle dealer":

Unter den dort im Impressum angebenen Daten ist bis Stand heute diese Firma nicht zu finden.

Wer Lust hat kann hier selber nachschauen/recherchieren bei der dafür zuständigen englischen Stelle , klick>>>

Für alle anderen:
Unter der angebenen Registrierungsnummer (selbstverständlich wieder alles gesichert) kommt nicht die Firma carptackledealer/ carp tackle dealer sondern folgende:
Name & Registered Office:
DIGITAL INCLUSION PROPERTY MANAGEMENT LIMITED
28 HARROW WAY, WEAVERING
MAIDSTONE
KENT
ME14 5TU
Company No. 05754954

Status: Active 
Date of Incorporation: 24/03/2006

Country of Origin: United Kingdom 

Company Type: Private Limited Company
Nature of Business (SIC(03)):
None Supplied

Accounting Reference Date: 31/03
Last Accounts Made Up To:  (NO ACCOUNTS FILED)
Next Accounts Due: 24/01/2008
Last Return Made Up To: 
Next Return Due: 21/04/2007 

Previous Names: 
No previous name information has been recorded over the last 20 years. 

Branch Details  
There are no branches associated with this company. 

Oversea Company Info  
There are no Oversea Details associated with this company. 


Gibt man statt der Nummer die Firmenbezeichnung ein (carptackledealer/carp tackle dealer)  ein, erhält man überhaupt keinen Treffer.

Da laut AGB`s der Versand erst nach Zahlungseingang erfolgen soll, sollte das wohl jeder wissen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*

Auch wenn man nach der "quadriga press ltd" sucht, gibts interessante Ergebnisse:

Einmal eine gelöschte "quadriga press ltd" (scheint also nicht nur bei den quadriga press GmbH`s Löschungen zu geben):
QUADRIGA PRESS LIMITED
CARPENTER COURT, 1 MAPLE ROAD
BRAMHALL
STOCKPORT
CHESHIRE SK7 2DH
Company No. 05139826

Status: Dissolved 28/02/2006 
Date of Incorporation: 27/05/2004

Country of Origin: United Kingdom 

Company Type: Private Limited Company
Nature of Business (SIC(03)):
None Supplied

Accounting Reference Date: 31/05
Last Accounts Made Up To:  (NO ACCOUNTS FILED)
Next Accounts Due: 27/03/2006
Last Return Made Up To: 
Next Return Due: 24/06/2005 

Previous Names: 
No previous name information has been recorded over the last 20 years. 

Branch Details  
There are no branches associated with this company. 

Oversea Company Info  
There are no Oversea Details associated with this company 

Und dann nochmal hier. Gibt man die jetzt im Impressum von der Seite http://www.quadriga-press.com/impressum.htm angegebene Nummer ein, kommt man hier drauf (auch wieder gesichert):

Name & Registered Office:
PRESSE- UND NACHRICHTENAGENTUR QUADRIGA PRESS LIMITED
CARPENTER COURT, 1 MAPLE ROAD
BRAMHALL
STOCKPORT
CHESHIRE SK7 2DH
Company No. 05562014

Status: Active 
Date of Incorporation: 13/09/2005

Country of Origin: United Kingdom 

Company Type: Private Limited Company
Nature of Business (SIC(03)):
None Supplied

Accounting Reference Date: 30/09
Last Accounts Made Up To:  (NO ACCOUNTS FILED)
Next Accounts Due: 13/07/2007
Last Return Made Up To: 
Next Return Due: 11/10/2006 

Previous Names: 
No previous name information has been recorded over the last 20 years. 

Branch Details  
There are no branches associated with this company. 

Oversea Company Info  
There are no Oversea Details associated with this company.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*

Der nächste Nachtrag, kaum ist man ein paar Tage weg ändert sich wieder vieles )

Es gibt wieder mal ein neues Impressum zu vermelden, diesmal bei carptackledealer:

CTD-CARPTACKLEDEALE LIMITED
Omega 4 No. 116
3 Roach Road
LONDON E3 2PA
United Kingdom
Registered in England & Wales No. 05975804

Diesmal findet man die Firma auch in der oben angegebenen Suchmaschine der englischen Regierung, interessanterweise wurde sie erst am 24.10. 2006 eingetragen:

Status: Active 
Date of Incorporation: 24/10/2006

Country of Origin: United Kingdom 

Company Type: Private Limited Company
Nature of Business (SIC(03)):
None Supplied

Accounting Reference Date: 31/10
Last Accounts Made Up To:  (NO ACCOUNTS FILED)
Next Accounts Due: 24/08/2008
Last Return Made Up To: 
Next Return Due: 21/11/2007 

Previous Names: 
No previous name information has been recorded over the last 20 years. 

Branch Details  
There are no branches associated with this company. 

Oversea Company Info  
There are no Oversea Details associated with this company. 


Weitere interessante Einzelheiten ergaben sich aus Nachforschungen in England wegen der vielen unterschiedlichen ltd`s :

Soweit uns bisher bekannt, wurde von keiner der ltd`s in die Herr Berghäuser involviert ist, bisher eine Bilanz eingereicht.

Anmerkung dazu:
Man hat zwei Jahre Zeit erstmal ohne Bilanz zu arbeiten.

Die entsprechenden ltd`s wurden dann immer gelöscht.

Interessant auch, dass bei den ganzen verschiedenen ltd`s sowohl Herr Berghäuser wie auch eine Frau Femmer immer abwechselnd entweder als "Secretary" oder "Director" angegeben werden.

Die entsprechenden Dokumente liegen vor.

*Anmerkung:*
Da sich sowohl die betreibenden Firmen, die Impressen der jeweiligen Seiten, die AGB`s, Angebote und FAQ`s immer wieder ändern, kann es durchaus vorkommen, dass wir bei der Veröffentlichung "hinterherhinken" und so der Einruck entstehen könnte, dass die hier veröffentlichten Fakten so nicht stimmen würden.

Wir bitten um Verständnis dafür, dass wir bei er Geschwindigkeit der Änderungen nicht immer zeitgleich mithalten können.

Wir haben für alle Veröffentlichungen hier aber die entsprechenden Screenshots vorliegen.

Leider bekamen wir auf unsere Nachfrage ob wir diese Screenshots veröffentlichen dürfen nicht einmal eine Antwort.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*

Scheinbar wurde nun der "Preisbrecherclub" auf carpfisher.info eingestellt, jedenfalls können wir momentan dieses Angebot nicht mehr finden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2006)

*AW: Carpfisher.info, mehr als dubios??? Die Diskussion, 2. Teil*

Und wieder hat sich - diesmal bei carptackledealer - was getan:
Nun ist also nicht mehr die dejavue GmbH der deutsche Partner, sondern es wird folgender angegeben:
Partner in Deutschland:

Zitat:
zuständig für die Fakturierung und Versendung der Waren in Deutschland und Österreich:
Dirk Egerer
Klixmühle 1 Nr. 75
15295 Gross-Lindow
german fon: +4932211511164
german fax: +4932211511164
E-Mail: contact@carptackledealer.co.uk
Steuer-Identifikationsnummer gemäß § 27 a 
Umsatzsteuergesetz: beantragt  
Zitat Ende 

Diesen Dirk Egerer konnte man schon mal als Teammitglied/Tester bei carpfisher.info finden, wo er aber inzwischen (scheinbar) nicht mehr tätig ist, auf jeden Fall wurden alle ihn betreffenden Daten auf carpfisher.info gelöscht.
Entsprechende Screenshots liegen dazu natürlich vor.....


----------

